# Is It Safe?



## hyrulelegend091 (Dec 1, 2017)

Hey everyone!

I am finally beginning to plan and put together my mantis enclosure! Yay!

Recently a family member had surgery and received flowers. They gave me the vase to use for my new mantis. It's 7 inches wide, 5 inches deep, and 14.5 inches tall.

I like the size, but I'm concerned. Is it possible that the vase is now contaminated with pesticides and the like? I don't know much about the flower company it came from, but I'm sure that many flower companies do treat their flowers with chemicals. I'm afraid that any residue of these chemicals could harm a mantis. Is there any way to safely wash it out? I have read that washing the container with soap could also harm the mantis...

Is there a way to clean it, or should I just try to find a new container?


----------



## Bathory (Dec 2, 2017)

Washing it with hot water and maybe some very diluted bleach should remove any contaminants, but remember that some mantis species have difficulty climbing on glass (I'm assuming the vase is made of glass haha). Even my rainforest species are having a harder time as they grow bigger, and I've had to hot glue mesh to the ceiling and sides of their enclosures. The ultimate enclosure would be one that opens from the side so you don't accidentally knock the mantis down while opening it and you can have access to everything without having to move them around. You could always lay the vase on its side to it's 7 inches tall and make some sort of door. 

Also, welcome to the forum and hobby! What species are you getting?


----------



## hyrulelegend091 (Dec 2, 2017)

@BathoryThanks! I was thinking of getting a budwing or a giant Asian.

I have some tulle that I was planning to glue to the side. Will that work the same as mesh? If not, where do you recommend finding mesh?

Ah, that's a good idea! What species would you recommend if I do try to turn it to make it 7 inches tall?


----------



## Bathory (Dec 2, 2017)

I've only used jute weave and mosquito nets but they've worked fine and tulle/mosquito nets are p much the same thing. If you wanna look around for materials I think hardware/craft stores are a good option. I think 7 inches would work for a giant asian nymph but it would need an upgrade as they get quite big haha, budwings are a lot smaller so they might be fine their whole life! One thing to check is if it has sufficient ventilation, either from several ventilation holes or some sort of door with mesh on the top and bottom (as warm air rises and escapes through the top and new fresh air is sucked in like a vacuum through the bottom). Since the rainforest species require a bit of humidity I'd go for a budwing if you go for just a ventilated door to lessen the risk of stale humid air in the enclosure causing mold or other icky stuff   





Here's my "giant" rainforest mantis (Hierodula majuscula), she is very tolerant of temperature changes and has now molted perfectly fine twice. I really do recommend the Hierodulas (I don't have a budwing unfortunately) because of their size and ease of care. She will also eat anything you put in front of her right up until she decides to molt so no hunger strikes!


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Dec 3, 2017)

Bathory said:


> I've only used jute weave and mosquito nets but they've worked fine and tulle/mosquito nets are p much the same thing. If you wanna look around for materials I think hardware/craft stores are a good option. I think 7 inches would work for a giant asian nymph but it would need an upgrade as they get quite big haha, budwings are a lot smaller so they might be fine their whole life! One thing to check is if it has sufficient ventilation, either from several ventilation holes or some sort of door with mesh on the top and bottom (as warm air rises and escapes through the top and new fresh air is sucked in like a vacuum through the bottom). Since the rainforest species require a bit of humidity I'd go for a budwing if you go for just a ventilated door to lessen the risk of stale humid air in the enclosure causing mold or other icky stuff
> 
> View attachment 10121
> 
> ...


I think im going to say it too, hierodulas are up in the top 5 list for me. 

Ive hatched plenty of budwings and kept plenty of giant Asians and they are both easy to care for. Mantises are so hard for me to pick, but i like aggressive large mantises and having a few Giant Asian females was perfect for me.


----------



## Rick (Dec 3, 2017)

Why would soap be harmful? Just be sure to rinse well.


----------



## hyrulelegend091 (Dec 3, 2017)

@Bathory She's beautiful! Thank you for your help!


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 19, 2017)

Indeed soap is necessary, and when rinsed is harmless as others have said.  

I have to admit when I saw this topic title I thought it was a joke about the Marathon Man


----------

